# Who's in? Cherohala Challenge - June 16



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Just checking to see who's riding. . . 

From the other Cherohala thread, (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96128) it looks like we have:
deadlegs
longcrank
SPINDAWG
R.Rice
tothlalaka
maybe TACSTS


Who else is in? We should try to meet before and/or after to say hello. 

Ride info can be found here: http://www.smwbike.org/


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm out this year unfortunately. I'm hoping to plan better next year and make it.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'll be there. I rode it for the first time last year and loved it!

Well, to be honest, I liked it much better after a few days of rest!


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Count me in as well. We have a group of five coming this year. One guy has never done it before. We keep telling him how much fun to expect...


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm still struggling between doing this ride..or the SERC race(mtb) at the Fontana Dam Jam, being on Sunday. Damn.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Whats up Mike? I'll be doing the Mitchell ride on the 11th so I'm already planning on taking a early exit during this years event and opting for the metric option,especially if its as hot as last year's ride. 

If not, I've got dibs on tying a rope to your post! See ya in the parking lot.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

ooops, nothing here. . .


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Where've you been hiding, clgtide1? I hope to see you guys there!


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

SPINDAWG, I know we've ridden several times but I'm not sure if we know each other well enough for me to let you tie anything to me post (HAR-HAR)! See you there!


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm in. What do I get, other than a weary body?


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Mike I think I have seen you a few times on Creek road....We got a small group together on Saturday and tired to simulate a little of the pain and suffering we can look forward to. we went up the back side of sand Mt then across the top and descended. Then up and down Burkhalter...Its really tough to get anything around here that is close to the Skyway. We have a ride planned on Friday morning if any one is interested ? On a totally different topic... Is anyone having a tough time finding a place to stay. At this point I think we may just leave super early from here and drive up....I want to avoid two years ago. We stayed in a very cool cabin in Robbinsville. The down side was the very long and foggy ride across the mountains. We wanted to leave plenty of time to get to tellico. All I can remember was 4 of us sitting around the table forcing down oatmeal at 4:45 in the morning.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Deadlegs - That would be great if we can coordinate a location that will be easy to find. 

clgtide1 - I booked a room at the Sleep Inn, Etowah. Not sure if their booked up. Looks to be a 15 -20 mile ride to the start.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Just drive in the AM. I made it from Lookout to Tellico in 1:30 two weeks ago; I usually plan on 1:45 though. 

I don't know the way you normally go to get there, but check this:
Take 75N to the Athens Exit (Exit 49?); it's Highway 30. 
Stay on 30 for a while; you will cross 11, then go through Athens, (the speed limit gets
back up to 55). 
30 ends at 411 in Etowah. 
Take a right on 411. 
Go around 3/4 mile, (get in the left lane), to 310.
Take a left on 310. At some point 310 becomes 39.
39 ends at 68 in Tellico Plains. 
Turn Right on 68.
The highschool is on the right, (1/4 to 1/2 mile).


----------



## John844 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Thanks for the directions.*

Thanks for the directions. 

I think I am the one clgtide was talking about that had not done the ride before. If not, there will be a couple of us there that are new to the ride.

Looking forward to suffering with all of you.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Rode it last year, great ride. :thumbsup: All of you are in for a great time. Unfortunately it's only 5 days after Mitchell this year so No Can DO. :cryin: 
Lou.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Just wanted to let you guys know that if you are unlucky in finding a place to stay, your welcome in my home. That invitation is also to you Mike,if you don't want to make the drive up in the morning.Just pm me if interested. See ya guys in the parking lot otherwise.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

My brother has some awesome cabins that are very nice for weekend rentals about 10 minutes from the high school. They range from 2 to 4 bedrooms with hot tubs, mountain creek side, very nice and only about 2 years old. They are about 3 miles from my house. Im not sure if they are booked yet or not. You may want to check them out at Telliquahfalls.com or just google search telliquah falls cabin rentals. They are by far the best place to stay in Tellico and Im not just saying that because he is my brother. If you dont use them for the Cherohala Challenge they are still a great place to stay if you want to come to tellico and spend a few days riding some incredible mountain roads.


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

I'm in, just finished doing an 80 mile ride with 11,335 FVG on the BR Pky with tothlaka, good warm up for the Challenge, when we arrived back at the Frontier Village in Cherokee I would have been game for going on to Clingmans Dome but traffic was really heavy on the road so I didn't even mention it.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

nchillbilly said:


> I'm in, just finished doing an 80 mile ride with 11,335 FVG on the BR Pky with tothlaka, good warm up for the Challenge, when we arrived back at the Frontier Village in Cherokee I would have been game for going on to Clingmans Dome but traffic was really heavy on the road so I didn't even mention it.


You're way ahead of me. I haven't done any serious climbing the past few weeks.  

I'm thinking about trying Clingman's Dome on Monday or Tuesday if I can pull it off.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Velo Vol said:


> You're way ahead of me. I haven't done any serious climbing the past few weeks.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying Clingman's Dome on Monday or Tuesday if I can pull it off.


or you could join me and another rider at the foothills Monday morning say around 7am. Be sure to bring your climbing legs though,as we'll be doing, "the wall " and of course butterfly gap!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

SPINDAWG said:


> or you could join me and another rider at the foothills Monday morning say around 7am. Be sure to bring your climbing legs though,as we'll be doing, "the wall " and of course butterfly gap!



I am going to miss the Challenge this year because it was the only week I could get off this summer to take the wife and kids to Florida. I will be doing the Tour de Tuck out of Sylva this fall and a couple other centuries in Western North Carolina this summer though.

I hope the weather is not to hot for everybody next Saturday. Wish for clouds especially while climbing the Skyway.

Spindawg, I do still want to get together and ride sometime. When I get back from vacation I will get in touch. I have a great route from my house up back roads through Coker Creek and over to Hiwassee Dam in North Carolina and back which is excellent.

Have a great ride Saturday.


----------



## AcesFull (Jun 10, 2003)

*I'll be there.*

This will be my 3rd one - last one was in 2005. This will be my first mountain ride in over a year and a half, so look for me on my Look 555 way off the back.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

this FLorida flatlander will be there huffin and puffin and spinnin the highest gear i gotz. do they put up signs for motorcycles to watch for bicycles?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx8ZWkfqRw8


----------



## roadrider3 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll be there, I'm one of the 5 going up with clgtide1 & John844. I guess I'll be bringing up the rear with AcesFull. It will be my 2nd Cherohala and this ride is by far the most difficult ride I've ever done (I don't know how I let me skinny little cycling friends talk me in to these rides). You can look for me off the back and I'm not hard to find, I'll be the big guy on the Scott CR1.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*How did everyone do?*

I made it in 6:15 by the clock, 6:11 on the bike. Managed to hang with the lead group but had to refill the bottles at the SAG at the dragon; couldn't catch back up. Then my legs decided to cramp like crazy after the big climb. 

Nice day though. Not too hot for the most part. And the clouds on the skyway were a good thing.

I don't like hamburgers after a long ride!


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

We(my GF and I)while on our way to preride the XC race course at Fontana(race tomorrow)Dam..and decided to ride thru the century, since we were so close and have friends riding it. As we drove north on Hwy 129 just above Robbinsville, we came across 2 riders that were obviously in the century(number plates), and were off the road next to the guardrail working on one of their bikes. We thought they might need assistance so we turned around and pulled off next to the riders. When I asked if they needed help, one rider saw our mtb bikes on the roof and said.."we're ok, don't worry. There's a sag car coming by soon"..and turned his back. I then said, well, I see you've got a broken derailleur, and your also..."..but then he immediately cut me off, again saying "oh its broken down, but we're OK"..and turned his back again. I then tried to tell the guy that we were pretty sure they were lost and didn't know it, since they were at least 4 miles past the left turn toward Kilmer. But he wouldn't let me talk. I felt bad leaving them knowing they were off course but he wasn't interested in anything I had to say.

Then, as we were yelling "good job"..and "your looking strong" to riders along the way, this happened--> As we followed a rider slowly thru one of those countless tight S turns along the lake(before Kilmer)..and since we couldn't pass safely for a ways until a very short straight..he then turns his head slightly and suddenly yells.."PASS [email protected]!".. I couldn't believe it. We did get a chance to get around seconds later, and as he saw that he was yelling at some fellow riders(2 mtn race bikes\Subaru if your on this forum)..and my now pissed off GF(who is a local and trying to "promote" riding in the area) says.."we were trying to be courteous"..and I said.."dude, we ride too"..he then says.."I apologize"..twice. I know how it is when someone's following you for long stretches, but that was way outta line, and that's not going to endear the locals(or anyone for that matter) to cyclist for sure. 

Then we drove up the Skyway itself. But before that, we ended up giving a lift to a cramping rider at the beginning of the Skyway. We drove up until we caught the sag car at the sag stop halfway up the climb. Then..we made sure the sag car guy was made aware of those 2 lost riders. They immediately got on the radio to go get them. As we drove back down and out towards Fontana, we saw the guy that cut me off from talking later on back on course, but way way back. 

6:15 is flying on that course, by the way. Good job. 

That is all
Duck


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

Great time deadlegs, I stayed with the lead group to the dragon but then popped off a couple miles into it, I had been sick much of last week ( sinus infection, drainage into the lungs) and hadn't ridden all the past week, my HR was going way to high just crusing in the pack and I knew the climbing would get me, I struggled on the entire climb after going by Joyce Kilmer, I could never get into my climbing rhythm, HR would just go too high, then near the top my legs began to seize, never went into full blown cramp but any little xtra effort and boom they let me know it, I was just on the verge of cramping up and stopping all the way from the top iinto Tellico. I am still pleased with my time,especially since the way my legs were acting, 6:29 ride time.


----------



## AcesFull (Jun 10, 2003)

*OK event*

Overall I'd give this year's event a C+. You should certainly do it if you have never ridden the dragon.

The positives:

I had a fantastic ride considering that I had not ridden a single mile in the mountains for almost 2 years. The course is spectacular and the last climb is just the right amount of pain. The weather was ideal. 

The volunteers were great at the two reststops I used - the one at the top of the dragon and the one at the top of the skyway. Hats off.

The negatives:

The number of motos on the dragon was dangerous. It is without question the most dangerous organized century I will ever do. I got very slightly clipped by one in a turn.

My buddy busted a chain in two places at mile 27 (maybe you saw us) and there was no bike shop SAG support. Not blaming the event, it just sucked because I had to solo for 80+ miles before picking up a group just outside Tellico.

The post-ride food was awful and the showers were cold.

*****, *****, *****...


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

AcesFull said:


> Overall I'd give this year's event a C+. You should certainly do it if you have never ridden the dragon.
> 
> The positives:
> 
> ...



Don't know what you guys are talking about,as I had a great time. The food was good and the showers were piping hot! Should get there a little sooner next time....I guess.

I got back with 7:15 on the clock. Didn't stretch the legs,as they were still on Mitchell. I stayed with my club instead. 

Good ride Mike.See ya at Sequatchie later this year, if we don't hook up sooner.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Duck, I saw ya'll out there encouraging peeps and I want to say thanks, I was the one going about 4 mph at 30 rpm up that darn hill! I need more gears to do those mtns rides! Those of you that finished under 7 hrs, kudos to you! i aint telling what my time was


----------



## John844 (Oct 10, 2005)

I finished the ride, but suffered greatly on the skyway and each of the sawteeth. I was on the verge of cramping from about half way up the skyway, but managed to still finish. That was the hardest century I have ever done!

We did not try to stay with the faster groups, and stopped at every sag. I have never used that many sags before, but I'm glad they were there this ride. 

We didn't see any mechanical support available either. Next time I will have lower gearing, stronger legs or hopefully both. As for my time, I will just say there is a lot of room for improvement next time. I'll let one of the other members of our group post the time if they want.

I have to say thanks to my group, who had mercy on me and climbed at the only pace I could manage.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow is about all I can say. This was certainly the most challenging ride I've experienced. I finished in 7:08 and am still wondering how. First 40 miles flew by, the dragon did not even seem that difficult but that span between 70 - 80 miles was unlike anything I've ever experienced. I rode most of that stretch alone about 5 mph. I kept the heart rate at a comfortable level because I never knew what was ahead. The mental aspect of taking 2 hours to ride 10 miles was torture. And then those blasted saw teeth coming down the mountain just added to the agony. 40mph then 5mph. Funny, however, I didn't feel totally spent after the ride like on a flat century where I would hammer the whole way.

I thought the rest stops were well placed and stocked. There also appeared to be plenty of SAG wagons. Those blasted rice rockets got far too close several times. I believe several of them just wanted to see how close they could get. 

Showers were cold on the left side but the right side were at least lukewarm. I agree, the after ride meal was not very appealing.

I'm now hooked on mountain climbing. For the experienced goats in the bunch, how does Six-gap, Mitchell and other compare to what we just finished? I'd love to here your comments so I can plan accordingly.


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

IMO CC is much harder than 6 gap and I have ridden from Marion to Mitchell and CC is harder than that also, I have done 6 gap in 5:30 as an example, 6 gap is easy......compared to the Challenge, the Tour de Tuck now thats another story


----------



## John844 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Lost cycling shorts.*

I think I left my cycling shorts at the table after the post ride meal. Any chance someone on here saw them or picked them up? I think they would have been at the tables next to the windows and by the door.


----------

